# 2011 F10 Wheel/Tire Size Question



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a 2011 528i with 17s wheels that I am getting ready to replace. Right now I am leaning toward Avant Garde M310 in a staggered setup. The sizes will be 19x8.5 with a +35 offset up front and 19x9.5 with a +45 offset in back. I was going to put the same size tires as a 19" Sport setup on (245/40/19 up front and 275/35/19 in back). If noticed on the specs for some of the tires that the 245/40s are actually a bit taller than the 275/35s (a tenth of an inch or so). Is this anything to be concerned about? Specifically anything with traction control?


----------



## Jason @ BMS (Aug 31, 2009)

snj1013 said:


> I have a 2011 528i with 17s wheels that I am getting ready to replace. Right now I am leaning toward Avant Garde M310 in a staggered setup. The sizes will be 19x8.5 with a +35 offset up front and 19x9.5 with a +45 offset in back. I was going to put the same size tires as a 19" Sport setup on (245/40/19 up front and 275/35/19 in back). If noticed on the specs for some of the tires that the 245/40s are actually a bit taller than the 275/35s (a tenth of an inch or so). Is this anything to be concerned about? Specifically anything with traction control?


Nothing to worry about. It like that on most BMW sport package factory setups.


----------

